#ubuntu-website 2008-10-15
<AliTabuger7> newz2000, I believe you wanted my help on something about the new Ubuntu website, but you never emailed me back. Just reminding you, if you still would like help.
<newz2000> AliTabuger7: I think we're stuck for the moment
<AliTabuger7> In what way?
<newz2000> The feature tour is going to stay like it is with updated images, the start page is under discussion amongst people with strong opinions.
<newz2000> I think we'll have to resume more team activities after the release
<AliTabuger7> So there's nothing you need aside from a decision/consensus?
<newz2000> not at the moment
<newz2000> there's a chance the start page will need some effort but I won't know until the last minute
<AliTabuger7> ok. Well if you need any lat minute help, I'm usually free.
<newz2000> ok, thanks AliTabuger7
<newz2000> Hi mpt, I'd love your feedback on the download stuff if you get a chance
<mpt> newz2000, ok
<mpt> I have a mountainous Inbox
<newz2000> hre, I'll save you the trouble of reading through the incredibly long thread
<newz2000> mpt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/tmp/downloadpage.html  and http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/tmp/downloadpage2.html
<newz2000> I think I'll use the shorter tabs off the 2nd one regardless of the end result
<newz2000> also alternate cd will be removed from the options
<mpt> oh, definitely the smaller tabs
<newz2000> also will play with the colors, they confuse some people about which tab is active
<mpt> Yes, I was just in the middle of typing that "Server Edition" looks much much more important
<mpt> "Use this page to" -> ""
<newz2000> mpt: no paragraph eh?
<mpt> oh, "click the button below"?
<mpt> Actually I just had my eye on the "Use this page to" phrase, but ... yes, I confidently predict that paragraph won't help anyone
<mpt> Can you imagine someone reading that paragraph and then successfully using the form, who wouldn't have successfully used it without the paragraph?
<newz2000> yeah, probably one of those things that's only purpose in life is to point to and say, "see, the instructions are right here" after they've already failed
<mpt> The goal is percentage success, not righteous defense :-)
<newz2000> Somethign I'm trying to do better is to indicate that they're going to be downloading a CD (vs. the firefox homepage where you get to install right away) and also that there is more help on the subsequent page
<mpt> hm
<mpt> Maybe the system requirements should be squarely above the download options then
<mpt> though that increases the below-the-fold problem
<mpt> One big step towards bringing the Download button above the fold would be nuking that "Get Ubuntu - Get Certified Ubuntu Training" banner
<mpt> It almost looks as if we're so poor we're running banner ads on our own site :-)
<newz2000> I'm not ready to make that big of a change yet, but when we staff up the art dept later this year I'm going to propose a redesign that uses a minimal header
<mpt> "Use the list below..." is another not-particularly-useful paragaraph
<mpt> excuse my mistyping, I need sleep
<newz2000> hey, this is IRC
<newz2000> axing those two paragraphs may get the button up to or at least near the fold
<newz2000> and you're right, I think people will understand what to do based on the headings
<newz2000> (btw, the orange dotted line is the fold)
<mpt> yes
<mpt> That's all from me I think
<newz2000> ok, tahnks for your feedback, awesome stuff
<newz2000> I'm already hearing stuff trickle in from the gnome conf, sounds like you guys had a good meetup
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-16
<cathberg> wiki.ubuntu.com is down
<hubuntu> and there it was back...
<hubuntu> sorry
<hubuntu> what is a 500 error?
<hubuntu> I have a jpeg file (Ubuntu release Party invitation) *hosted* in the wiki for the loco and tnow I can't access it
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-17
<Don-S> Hi.
<newz2000> hi
<mpt> Double dagger!
<mpt> It's been a while since I've seen one of those
<newz2000> asterisks are so 2007
<LaserJock> newz2000: around?
<newz2000> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> newz2000: do you remember us discussion an Edubuntu download page a while back?
<newz2000> yes I do
<LaserJock> how hard is it on your end to do something like that?
<newz2000> Not too hard, but will there be a traditional CD image download like in the past?
<LaserJock> Edubuntu is kind of a different situation than Kubuntu in that we don't have the same set of disks
<LaserJock> how do you mean by "traditional"?
<newz2000> will there be an ISO?
<LaserJock> oh, sure
<newz2000> will it be on the same set of servers as kubuntu and ubuntu?
<LaserJock> what I'd love to have though is a way to download the Ubuntu Alternate CD and the Edubuntu Addon CD from the interface
<LaserJock> yes, they're on the same server
<newz2000> oh, interesting, you want the ubuntu alternate cd?
<newz2000> Hmm.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> we actually *don't* want the Ubuntu Desktop CD
<LaserJock> so it's a bit different
<LaserJock> not sure if that'd mess you up
<newz2000> I just removed the alternate CD from the download page for intrepid
<newz2000> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/tmp/downloadpage.html
<LaserJock> oh no!!
<newz2000> ironic isn't it
<LaserJock> Edubuntu *specifically* needs the Alternate CD
<LaserJock> our users are toast without it
<newz2000> well, it's still there, just not as prominant
<LaserJock> yeah, but that's causing us problems unfortunately
<newz2000> having an edubuntu specific download page is actually a good idea in this case then
<LaserJock> we tell people to go get the Ubuntu Alternate CD and often they just get the Desktop CD
<newz2000> we could make it prominant for you and less so for us
<LaserJock> because the Ubuntu download page doesn't really show the Alt disk well
<newz2000> well, there will be a new page or section just for alternate
<newz2000> so www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadoptions#alternate
<newz2000> (as a contrived example)
<LaserJock> well, here's another question
<LaserJock> is it possible to start multiple downloads at the same time?
<newz2000> good question, yes, I think so
<LaserJock> I was thinking if our download page had a checkbox rather than radio button
<LaserJock> so people could either choose to get the Ubuntu Alternate CD and Edubuntu Addon at  the same time
<LaserJock> or if they already have the Ubuntu .iso they could just pick the Edubuntu .iso
<newz2000> I wonder how well that would work downloading two isos at once
<LaserJock> yeah, for bad connections it might suck :-)
<newz2000> "might" :-)
<LaserJock> anyway, I was just looking for linking between the two CDs
<LaserJock> but I think the page can be worded sufficiently clearly
<newz2000> is there just one edubuntu cd image?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> we have actually fairly easy requirements, they're just non-standard and not clear
<newz2000> I'd say lets do this... create the download page that starts the download of the edubuntu CD and then while they're waiting for their download show them a page that explains that they *MUST* have the alternate CD
<newz2000> including a link to that cd
<LaserJock> You want either Ubuntu Alt + Edubuntu Addon or just Edubuntu Addon
<LaserJock> ok, so bottom line is can this be done for Intrepid and is there anything I can do to make it work?
<LaserJock> I have a fairly clear idea of wording, etc.
<newz2000> Well, it's not hard to do for intrepid, basically I'll copy the kubuntu page and tweak the styles for your iframe
<newz2000> then you embed the iframe in your site
<newz2000> the landing page is on the ubuntu.com website
<newz2000> we're going to revamp that for intrepid and make it cleaner
<newz2000> we'd need to work on the conditional wording for the edubuntu users
<newz2000> so if($edubuntu) { ?>Show something just for your users<?php } ?> everyone sees this
<LaserJock> right
<newz2000> 13 days to release
<newz2000> i think we can do it
<newz2000> why don't you go to the kubuntu download page and check out their iframe code and copy it to some hidden area of your site so you're comfortable with how it works
<LaserJock> so if you could get a quick mockup I can send you wording
<LaserJock> ah, good idea
<newz2000> I will be able to do a mockup but it will not be until Monday or Tuesday of next week
<LaserJock> no problemo
<LaserJock> I'll get familiar with the stuff on my end with the kubuntu page
<LaserJock> and then it should be a matter of getting the wording and options right
<newz2000> yeah, and just changing a link to the edubuntu iframe when its ready
<alex121> hello?
<newz2000> hi
<alex121> hey
<alex121> so i heard about this project and i was wondering if you needed another web/PHP developer
<newz2000> alex121: the web presence team or one of the specific projects we're working on?
<alex121> the ubuntu wanted project
<newz2000> ah
<newz2000> I've not heard much chatter on that here on IRC, mostly on the list.
<newz2000> alex121: are you on the email list?
<alex121> no
<newz2000> bye
<huayra> mm... The ubuntu wanted project could actually be a subset of the spreadubuntu project...
<huayra> hi newz2000!
<huayra> (hubuntu here)
<newz2000> hi huayra!
<newz2000> ah
<huayra> I am working in the site now
<huayra> it's not moving quick, but we are working a lot in the LP setup
<huayra> we may have some release ready stuff around the 22th
<newz2000> ah, that's awesome
<huayra> the 0.1 release will be the 30th
<huayra> but as we spoke, I would really appreciate some help in optimizing the server
<huayra> It's a LAMP Ubuntu 8.04
<huayra> running drupal 5
<newz2000> what help do you need optimizing the server?
<huayra> we are expecting some heavy load from the 22th and one or two weeks after that
<newz2000> how much ram do you have?
<huayra> you said you had some cache tricks
<huayra> 256
<huayra> I can buy the double for a period if that's all that helps
<newz2000> I'll let you decide that, but here's a couple things
<huayra> I use a Xen slice from SliceHost
<huayra> ok,listeninfg
<newz2000> I mentioned limit the number of apache child process
<newz2000> this is because each process uses ram
<newz2000> so 25 - 40 is probably ideal
<huayra> I put them down to 40 already
<huayra> shall I just go 25?
<newz2000> huayra: wait and see
<huayra> ok
<newz2000> do you have drupal set to make images and media files private (i.e. served via drupal) or public (i.e. served by apache)?
<newz2000> public is easier on the server
<huayra> I think drupal is controlling it, since we use heavily some imagemagick stuff
<newz2000> not necessarily. Go into your settings and check if it's private or public
<newz2000> that will be a big help, to go the next step you'd put a cache in front. Change your port on apache/drupal site to some high port (8080 for example) and then use squid or apache's mod_proxy to listen on 80 and proxy content for port 8080
<newz2000> I'd say wait and see if you have problems before you go that route.
<newz2000> Oh
<newz2000> since you're on hardy definitely install xcache
<newz2000> that'll give you about a 7x speed improvement for dynamic content
<hubuntu> My machine hang up, but I have your message in the logs
<hubuntu> thx newz2000 :)
<newz2000> my pleasure.
<hubuntu> I'll iinstall xcache
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-18
<steph__> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-13
<mpt> newz2000, why does www.ubuntu.net exist as a parallel domain instead of redirecting?
<newz2000> mpt: good question. I thought it was a redirect.
<mpt> newz2000, should I report a bug?
<newz2000> mpt: No, I'll do an RT
<mpt> ok, ta
<mpt> newz2000, I came across it in <http://www.google.com/search?q=contribute%20to%20ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t>
<newz2000> sent
<mpt> cool
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-14
<and471> newz2000: hi
<newz2000> hi and471
<and471> newz2000: I don't know whether you saw this email yet, but this guy really wants to help :-) https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2009-October/000833.html
<newz2000> ok, let me check. I'd not read this yet
<and471> newz2000: thanks for doing that :-)
<newz2000> thanks for helping me!
<newz2000> There's a lot of stuff competing for my attention right now, I appreciate you bringing this up
<and471> newz2000: np
<Ekushey-> hi guys
<Ekushey-> what is the correct URL of Karmic Feature Tour webpage?
<Ekushey-> I got http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features/ from the mailing list but it doesn't exist
<Ekushey-> newz2000 you there?
<newz2000> hi Ekushey-, yes I'm here if you need me still
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> just saw your question. I don't have it set yet
<newz2000> Ekushey-: what are you doing? I may be able to lock one down
<Ekushey-> hi newz2000
<Ekushey-> I read the email but couldn't find check what the feature tour page looks like
<newz2000> Ekushey-: are you the person wanting to translate it?
<Ekushey-> no no :)
<Ekushey-> not me
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-15
<tonyyarusso> I have no idea if this is actually your department, but I found this a bit odd (and amusing):  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/non-ports/
<tonyyarusso> (It's an infinite loop)
<tonyyarusso> Check that...it's not infinite.  It does eventually end at http://tinyurl.com/non-ports - now I'm confused.
<LaserJock> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hi LaserJock, what's happening?
<LaserJock> newz2000: I'm wondering if it's possible to get some usage statistics from edubuntu.org or ideally cdimage.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> newz2000: is there someone I can email or something?
<newz2000> what kind of stats are you looking for on cdimage?
<newz2000> LaserJock: ^
<LaserJock> I'd like to know how many times the Edubuntu .iso is being downloaded and if I can what country they're coming from
<LaserJock> we're trying to figure out what language packages to include
<newz2000> This is something you need for karmic release?
<LaserJock> doesn't have to be, but it'd be nice
<newz2000> you need to be careful about both of these stats...
<LaserJock> if there's not an easy way (I understand how stretched time is right now)
<LaserJock> then we can do something else
<newz2000> because edubuntu.org is in English only and looking at stats there will be heavily skewed towards english speakers across the globe
<LaserJock> well
<newz2000> cdimage only distributes a small portion of the downloads
<LaserJock> in a sense we don't care
<LaserJock> we're wanting to get an idea of who's actually getting to us
<LaserJock> for Jaunty and above Edubuntu is only on cdimage.ubuntu.com so it should be our complete .iso download stats
<newz2000> oh, ok
<newz2000> I don't have access to that one, the IS team does but they won't tell you hard numbers
<newz2000> the right thing to do is ask them what the top languages are for cd downloads of edubuntu so you can find langpacks
<newz2000> They have a webalizer type form
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-16
<Turl> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hi Turl
<Turl> hi newz2000
<Turl> I found a problem with the ubuntu wiki
<newz2000> oh?
<Turl> the KarmicUpgrades page talks about kubuntu :/
<Turl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades
<Turl> and it even has different content than https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<newz2000> ok, let's ask mdke
<newz2000> mdke: is there a process for making chagnes to help.ubutnu.com/community? It looks like something fishy has happened
 * newz2000 looks at the page log to see if that reveals anything useful
<newz2000> man, kde sure is beautiful
<Turl> other *Upgrades pages talk about ubuntu, and *Upgrades/Kubuntu is the kubuntu help page
<Turl> newz2000: I'm a GNOME user, not that I like KDE that much :P
<newz2000> I'm a gnome user too but the screenshots look nice
<newz2000> Hmm...
<newz2000> I suspect that is just a place holder page
<newz2000> nope, it was advertised in the beta announcement
<mdke> newz2000: the process is basically than anyone can change it
<newz2000> mdke: ok. I brought it up to the release manager who is taking care of it
<mdke> newz2000: looks like Riddell has renamed the page or something weird, the page history is gone
<newz2000> but can you rename a page and in so doing replace an existing one? (and erase it's history)
<mdke> you shouldn't be able to, but Moin is a bit weird sometimes
<newz2000> well, it's in good hands now
<mdke> ok
<mdke> weird, I don't see anything in RecentChanges about it either
<mdke> Moin is cranky
<mdke> Riddell said that the page has never existed for Karmic anyway, in favour of a page on ubuntu.com
<mdke> so false alarm possible
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-18
<AlanBell> stas: did you do the wordpress theme?
<AlanBell> why is there no sidebar on pages?
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-19
<AlanBell> newz2000: what is the status of the wiki theme now?
<newz2000> AlanBell: I'm not certain, I've got to find an answer to that myself today
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> so who did the wordpress theme?
<newz2000> stas did that
<stas> waz up guys :)
<AlanBell> I am working on the new Ubuntu-UK site
<AlanBell> based on the wordpress theme, but tweaked a bit for accessibility and other stuff
<stas> AlanBell: glad to hear that, if you need help or got questions i'm around
<AlanBell> I can't figure out why the menu at the top in the second header doesn't display most of the time
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/about/
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/asdfkja
<AlanBell> so on the 404 page there is a menu of pages at the top, it seems to be off on all the other pages and I can't figure out what is doing it
<stas> AlanBell: you're using trunk?
<stas> i mean the bzr branch
<AlanBell> well it came from trunk initially
<stas> what version it says it is? 2-rc?
<stas> 0.2-rc
<AlanBell> but I have been prodding at it with the wordpress editor
<AlanBell> actually it claims to be 0.1-stable
<stas> AlanBell: just put a dummy text widget in secondary header menu
<stas> 0.1-stable is good, but 2-rc is better, has new stylings for pages and posts, plus some bugfixes for 404 pages and compatibility with latest thematic
<stas> they updated it recently
<stas> newz2000: the ubuntu-news.org js part is still broken
<AlanBell> not sure what you mean by the secondary header menu
<AlanBell> there are no "menus" defined
<AlanBell> there are widget areas including Menu and Sub Menu
<stas> AlanBell: http://is.gd/g8azd
<stas> sub menu i mean, my bad sorry
<AlanBell> ok, I put a text widget there, still doesn't work
<stas> hmm... can you update the functions.php file from bzr branch, it should bring some fixes
<AlanBell> ok
<stas> nope it doesnt, just checked that on http://new.ubuntu.softwareliber.ro/404
 * stas fixing it now
<AlanBell> great
<stas> AlanBell: should be fixed with rev.14, though loggerhead will show something else
<stas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516275/
 * stas sorry had to reinstall full lnmp stack after 10.10 upgrade
<AlanBell> hmm, that breaks it for the 404 too!
<AlanBell> stas: 404 was the only page where it worked
<AlanBell> unless it isn't actually supposed to display the pages
<stas> AlanBell: by default it displays the subpages
<stas> on 404 page it was displaying some weird pages list
<AlanBell> hmm, it was displaying all of them
<AlanBell> as opposed to none of them, which my other pages are doing
<AlanBell> oooooh there is supposed to be stuff in the top orange bar . . .
<AlanBell> now I undersand the problem, it is the top bar that isn't working
<stas> AlanBell: use the custom menus, to create a menu for top bar
<AlanBell> full. of. awesome.
<stas> the point of submenu to list subpages is that some websites need a secondary menu for listing navigation, and if there's nothing to show off you can place a default widget with text or list of links inside
<stas> or another custom menu
<AlanBell> yeah, that makes sense, I just thought it was supposed to be the main menu
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-20
<newz2000> hey MTecknology, just saw the security notice from Drupal.org for the ubuntu theme
<newz2000> Can you shed any light onto this?
<stas> AlanBell: wanna see a demo of wp theme in full action? :)
<stas> http://ubu.rivalry.nerd.ro/
<AlanBell> ooh nice
<stas> we're finally moving the content
<AlanBell> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/website <- brainstorming of stuff we want to do with ours
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org progress so far
<AlanBell> we are working on openstreetmap integration
<stas> whats the plan with openstreetmap?
<AlanBell> and I want to do a little script to embed todays IRC logs
<AlanBell> allow people to say what town they are in, and link to their wiki page/launchpad profile
<AlanBell> different markers for events and venues we use
<AlanBell> bit like the launchpad maps that got removed
<stas> AlanBell: i wrote some time ago a wordpress plugin that does this
<stas> http://softwareliber.ro/despre/harta/?lang=en
<stas> we actually build the lugs map in our country with it
<AlanBell> nice
<AlanBell> really nice :)
<stas> i dropped the feature to use OSM because they didn't have a functional api for geolocation search
<AlanBell> is the plugin in the wordpress.org repository thing?
<stas> so i would need googles api for that anyway
<stas> AlanBell: yes, guess the name: lug map :)
<AlanBell> yeah, that is a problem, I *really* don't want to tell people to find out their latitude and longitude to add themselves to the map!
<stas> i plan a rewrite of it asap, cause the code is horrible
<MTecknology> newz2000: I had a PHP file that generated an image that opened up directory traversal.
<newz2000> Do you think it would be good for you to mention it on the website and loco team mailing lists to encourage people to upgrade?
<newz2000> MTecknology: ^
<MTecknology> newz2000: sure, I had to keep it private until the fix was released, but I'll tell anyone anything now
<newz2000> Why don't you go ahead and make an announcement to those lists
<MTecknology> yup
<newz2000> thanks man
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/ nearly works, but doesn't add the pin
<AlanBell> I don't have database access so can't easily see if it is populating the table
<stas> AlanBell: i'll take a look, it works for us with older wp
<MTecknology> newz2000: I think I sent it..
<stas> MTecknology: got it too, thanks
<newz2000> thanks MTecknology
<MTecknology> yay
<MTecknology> this week has just been hell
<MTecknology> :(
<stas> its not over it :|
<stas> yet*
<MTecknology> I just want to go home and sleep for the rest of it :'(
<MTecknology> attorneys are expensive too
<newz2000> !!
<MTecknology> newz2000: as an ubuntu member... i get an attorney provided by canonical.. llike lwn... right?
<newz2000> :-) It never hurts to ask
<MTecknology> it has very little to do with open source
<MTecknology> in fact all that it does have to do with open source is that we use drupal
<newz2000> I think it's actually one or the other, either LWN or an attorney, you have to choose when you get membership
<newz2000> MTecknology: is this relating to some work you're doing for a client?
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> newz2000: somewhat with a client - but the issue isn't with them
<MTecknology> query?
<MTecknology> nah.. I think i made it public enough
<newz2000> I just know that when I did freelance stuff once in a while we'd get a client who went legal if we didn't hit a date or something
<MTecknology> Basically... two of the partners (i'm the third) want to leave, but one contract that they want to take (and I want them to take) is bound to this company - no way to get out of that
<newz2000> always a pain, only happened when they had a staff or retainer attorney
<newz2000> ah
<MTecknology> it's the liability that we're most concerned with
<newz2000> equal partnerships are always murky water
<newz2000> Good way to lose friends
<daker> newz2000, anything about the new template ?
<newz2000> daker: what's that? Referring to moin theme?
<daker> newz2000, i mean the guidelines update
<MTecknology> newz2000: one was a friend, the other I've hated the whole trip
<newz2000> MTecknology: :-)
<MTecknology> newz2000: him yelling at me today the way he did and the choice of words he used kinda sealed our relationship for life
<MTecknology> so I called him a whiny prick
<newz2000> sounds like a descending spiral
<newz2000> daker: actually, yes, I started a draft e-mail yesterday and need to hit the send button
<MTecknology> pretty much
<newz2000> daker: but basically, it isn't ready. I really mis-understood the status of that and it needs some more iteration before Ale is ready for people to play with it
<newz2000> MTecknology: back in 2000 I started a company with a friend. We were "partners" but tehcnically he was putting up the money so he was the sr. partner.
<newz2000> For the first half year it was great, fun and all.
<newz2000> Then it started getting hard. Put a lot of strain on our friendship.
<newz2000> We went separate ways and our friendship is recovering, but the last year was tough. (we went 4.5 years)
<newz2000> if I ever do that again I won't do a partnership
<newz2000> MTecknology: sorry you're having a struggle though. :-/
<MTecknology> newz2000: thanks for the sympathy, I'm hoping we can keep things civil.. I'm not opposed to just leaving and going to work at the local ISP...
<MTecknology> what I really need is a big black beer
<newz2000> For half a second thought you said "big black bear"
<MTecknology> lol
<AlanBell> the drupal image bug thing is limited just to drupal right? not wordpress?
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes, there was a drupal theme from a while back, a year at least
<AlanBell> ah right, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2010-10-21
<damascene> Hi, Would you like to have the domain upaste.org instead of the paste.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> AlanBell: looks like our updates to the wiki theme went up last night or today
<AlanBell> nice
<AlanBell> and not the default theme yet
<newz2000> no, they're waiting on me to give the word.
<AlanBell> ok, I will poke people to test again
<newz2000> I think it looks OK, though the favicon is wrong
<AlanBell> hmm, don't think the smilie icons are working at all
<AlanBell> and the important one I never mapped is {*}
<AlanBell> which is the circle of friends bullet
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-17
<cjohnston> :-(
<mhall119> james_w: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: daker: I'm running a session on using LTP in about an hour in #ubuntu-classroom, any of you want to join me?
<nigelb> I can help with questions :)
<mhall119> yay
<nigelb> I'm helper on sessions anyway ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: can you add yourself to the calendar to be a co-instructor?
<mhall119> or do you get +v anyway
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm already on the calender as helper, so I already have +v
<mhall119> ok, cool, thanks
<nigelb> let me know if anyone else is joining in and I can add them.
<mhall119> ok
<james_w> hi mhall119
<mhall119> hey james_w, what suggested adjustments to summit were you referring to in your email to the RT?
<james_w> which email? the deployment one?
<mhall119> james_w: Daviey updated the RT for monitoring cranberry with "James has suggested a few additional adjustments that we'll be
<mhall119> implementing today."
<james_w> Troup probably
<nigelb> ah, elmo.
<mhall119> troup?
<mhall119> oh
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I just assumed it was you, sorry
<james_w> no problem
<daker> mhall119, https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=263829473659337
<mhall119> daker: that's funny in any language
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-18
<davidcalle> mhall119, are you around?
<mhall119> davidcalle: I am now
<mhall119> let's get you set up
<davidcalle> mhall119, in fact I'd like to talk about a particular bug.
<mhall119> ok
<davidcalle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/642132 This one, I'm concerned about it and I'd like to know if I can fix or help fixing it. (Nevertheless, I'd be more than happy to work on other bugs :) )
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 642132 in summit (and 2 other projects) "openid nickname changes aren't handled (affects: 11) (dups: 6) (heat: 76)" [Undecided,In progress]
<mhall119> davidcalle: oh that one is easy now
<mhall119> we had to get an upgraded django-openid-auth package installed on the box, but it's there now, so we just need to add a couple variables to our settings.py
<davidcalle> Great!
<mhall119> in fact, it looks like the variables are already in the code, let me see what's in production
<mhall119> ok, looks like we just need to deploy the latest summit code
<davidcalle> Well, in this case... Which bugs on Summit need a hand?
<mhall119> our most important ones now are bug #865378 and bug #855810
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 865378 in summit "Support pagination (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865378
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855810 in summit "Error if meeting scheduled in two slots (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855810
<davidcalle> Ok, I'd like to give a try at 855810
<james_w> I caused that one, so I can help :-)
<james_w> I think it just needs to catch that exception in the except block after the line of code in the traceback, but I'd want to look at the code around there and see if it should do something other than ignore the exception
<davidcalle> *trying to understand the code*
<james_w> yeah, it's not the easiest bit of code, hence me causing the bug in the first place :-)
<davidcalle> :-)
<davidcalle> I'm not really experienced with Django, I'm trying to figure out how every bits relate with the real world website ;-)
<james_w> so this particular code is running to create the html for one of the little boxes on the track schedule
<james_w> those boxes on the track schedule contain the room name, and this particular code is trying to create that bit
<james_w> it's crashing when a session is scheduled in two places
<james_w> so one option would be to spot that problem and not put the room on there, as there may be two rooms
<james_w> another would be to pick the room for that particular slot and use that one, but I'd have to check the caching first to see if that would work
<davidcalle> Ok, good clarification.
<james_w> so, at the top of that method you can see it getting things out of the cache
<james_w> the cache is only based on the meeting id
<james_w> so it would be the same cache for both times if the meeting was scheduled twice
<james_w> so if the rooms were different it would be wrong on one of those times
<james_w> so I think that the simplest fix is the best one for now
<james_w> which is to just catch MultipleObjectsReturned and ignore it, like it does for ObjectDoesNotExist
<davidcalle> I was trying to find the name of the relevant exception. :-)
<james_w> did you see the duplicate bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/860741
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 860741 in summit "http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/track/foundations/ traceback (dup-of: 855810)" [Undecided,New]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 855810 in summit "Error if meeting scheduled in two slots (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 11)" [Critical,Triaged]
<mhall119> AlanBell: ping
<davidcalle> james_w, no, I didn't
<james_w> davidcalle, oh, sorry, should have pointed that out earlier, it has the traceback which may have helped
<mhall119> james_w: when you have a chance: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/schedule-specific-rooms/+merge/79681
<AlanBell> hi mhall119
<mhall119> AlanBell: hey, I'm sorry to say I had to disapprove your MP for summit
<mhall119> you had the right idea, but ended up doing way more work that was needed
<AlanBell> ok
<mhall119> I took some of what you had and worked it into a separate MP though
<mhall119> ended up being much smaller, and should be easier to maintain
<AlanBell> great
<mhall119> I just didn't want you to think that I rejected yours out of some NIH syndrome or something
<AlanBell> thats fine
<mhall119> cause I really appreciate having you as a contributor
<AlanBell> I could see there was "rooms" handling code in the track area, I kind of started from the show "one room" type of schedule
<AlanBell> so yeah, not surprised there was a better way to do it
<AlanBell> what is the URL structure you went for?
<AlanBell> oh, I see :)
<davidcalle> james_w, https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/summit/855810/+merge/79683 It's really a quick fix, thanks to you, but I will get started on other bugs asap. :)
<mhall119> james_w: in david's MP above, do we want to skip showing the room name in the meeting div if there are more than one?
<nigelb> mhall119: But we know you have NIH :P
<mhall119> I do, actually, and I have to make concious efforts not to let it adversely affect me
<mhall119> I used to be much, much worse with NIH
<james_w> davidcalle, great, thanks
<james_w> it would be great to have a test for it, but I don't know how much work it would be in this case
<james_w> mhall119, I thought that's what it was doing, but are you asking if it is the right thing to do?
<mhall119> james_w: I'm asking if it's the right thing to do
<james_w> mhall119, I think it is due to the caching
<mhall119> james_w: still, most likely both agenda items will be for the same room, so not displaying the room seems wrong
<james_w> well, they may be different rooms
<mhall119> instead of .get, can we do [0] and catch an IndexError?
<james_w> it could check
<mhall119> that way we can at least display the first room
<james_w> but that's more work, so I suggested this
<mhall119> my suggestion is the same amount of work
<mhall119> just a suggestion, I'm not sure how often people are going to care about the room name for a multi-hour meeting on the track-view schedule
<james_w> but will put the wrong room on the schedule some times
<james_w> it's not multi-hour
<james_w> it's one session with two agendas
<james_w> so they may be on different days in different rooms
<mhall119> oh, not sequential?
<mhall119> consecutive I mean
<james_w> yeah, it's not slots > 1
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I misunderstood then
<james_w> if it was I would totally agree
<mhall119> in that case, david's solution probably is best
<mhall119> btw, I added a test case to my MP
<james_w> cool
<james_w> just on a call, I'll review them afterwards
<mhall119> ok
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston nigelb do we have a BP for this UDS ?
<nigelb> yep
<nigelb> want me to link you?
<daker> yep
<nigelb> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-summit
<nigelb> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-p-ltp
<daker> that's all we have for LTP
<daker> [chrisjohnston] Rename from LoCo Directory to LoCo Team Portal: TODO
<nigelb> oh don't wworry
<nigelb> we'll end up with pppleeenty
<daker> mhall119,
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-19
<cjohnston> daker: rename is already inprogress.. just waiting on IS to push it live
<cjohnston> mhall119: hows summit memory doing
<mhall119> cjohnston: no errors since IS made the latest change
<mhall119> james_w: do you know how to verify david's MP?
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-20
<mhall119> james_w: approved your unsubscribe branch
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> is there something we need to do to fix things for users that get logged in as <lp-id>2
<mhall119> james_w: that change is already in trunk, waiting for deployment
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> cool
<mhall119> we'll need to run manage.py update_openids after the deployment
<mhall119> do we have a staging environment for summit yet?
<james_w> not yet
<james_w> just the ec2 instance you were running
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-21
<mhall119> james_w: ping, I'm working on a summit deployment, are there any special instructions that are needed for your unsubscribe change?
<james_w> just a migrate
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> james_w: I've got one quick review that we need before going to production
<james_w> ok
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/auto-set-user-openid/+merge/80070
<james_w> mhall119, what would that do to people who already have <lpuser>2 as their username?
<mhall119> james_w: I'm going to have IS run manage.py update-openids, which will switch their openid association over to the <lpuser> User record
<mhall119> next login, they'll be identified as <lpuser>
<james_w> excellent
<mhall119> this just prevents us from having to run update-openids after every lpupdate
<james_w> approved
<mhall119> thanks, I'll get the production branch ready
<mhall119> james_w: cjohnston: nigelb: requested summit deployment
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<james_w> woop
<james_w> mhall119, I'm thinking we shouldn't hide the details of private meetings any more, what do you think?
<mhall119> why would we want to stop hiding them?
<james_w> I mean just the title
<james_w> given that only admins see them now
<james_w> and by just clicking "Edit" they can see the title
<nigelb> \o/ I c
<mhall119> james_w: talk to jcastro to see what the reason for hiding the data initially was important
<james_w> they used to be shown on the main schedule
<james_w> but now they are only allowed in private rooms
<james_w> and only admins can see private rooms
<nigelb> (ugh, sorry)
<james_w> an argument could be made that it makes shoulder surfing harder
<mhall119> james_w: no, private meetings can still be held in open rooms
<mhall119> they just have to be manually scheduled, IIRC
<james_w> oh, true
<mhall119> FYI, vanguard said it'd take a few days before the deployment, but tiaz was going to bump the RT
<james_w> I saw, thanks
<james_w> if it had gone to the linaro RT I could have done that :-)
<mhall119> done the deploy?
<mhall119> or done the bumping
<james_w> done the bumping
<james_w> I have priority powers in the linaro RT
<mhall119> do those come with a cape?
<james_w> heh
<cjohnston> james_w: since you have priority powers in linaro rt, file to get loco.u.c updated, saying it will help the server ;-)
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> https://code.launchpad.net/~james-w/summit/usability/+merge/80108 is pretty important for creating private meetings
<mhall119> james_w: approved
<mhall119> james_w: nigelb: the new summit code it out
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-22
<james_w> mhall119, thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-23
<l3on> hey... does someone of you know how I can obtain a footer like ubuntu.com ?
<mhall119> l3on: what do you mean?
<l3on> mhall119, solved.. thanks :)
<l3on> ok... what I need now is the third level navigation
<l3on> just like this one:
<l3on> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features
<l3on> OverviewWeb browsingOffice applicationsSocial and emailMusic and mobilePhotos and videosUbuntu Software CentreUbuntu O
<l3on> do you know how to make it?
<mhall119> nope, sorry
<mdke> l3on: have a look at the light-moin-theme on the ubuntu-website project; specifically cwt-nav3
<mdke> that's the same effect with a rather easier to follow theme
<l3on> mdke, thanks... but I'm working on Drupal right now :)
<mdke> l3on: ah, I figured that whatever cms you were using, you would be able to adapt the html to the theme
<Ronnie> l3on: some one of uot loco (ubunut-nl) is working to get a new drupal site for our loco. it already has a 3th level navigation (its not perfect yet, but its a start). If you want to have it,  i can ask that person how did this and maybe i can  share code.
<Ronnie> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/test/?q=node/74
<l3on> Ronnie, yep thank you !:)
<Ronnie> l3on: this article can be usefull to if your creating a website for you loco team
<Ronnie> http://www.thomasdegraaff.nl/drupal/?q=node/188
<Ronnie> l3on: i see your from -it (which has the most beautiful loco site i know). what software are you running for planet and is that theme downloadable for other loco-s?
<Ronnie> daker: any progress on the new LTP design?
<l3on> Ronnie, planet is running planetplanet
<l3on> http://en.leoiannacone.com/2011/06/planet-ubuntu-it-gets-new-theme/
<l3on> theme is on LP :)
<Ronnie> l3on: great our planet runs also on planetplanet
<Ronnie> thx
<l3on> you're welcome :)
<Ronnie> l3on: do you know if ubuntu-it is working on a new theme for SMF (forum) ?
<l3on> Ronnie, we are switching SMF board
<Ronnie> l3on: switching what?
<l3on> sorry, I mean... We are changing the board... SMF is really slow with a great amount of data
<Ronnie> oh, to which software are you switching?
<l3on> the next board is mybb and yes, someone will work on the theme :)
<Ronnie> ah, mybb
<Ronnie> our team is working on SMF, needed to know that we didn't do double work
<l3on> yes... We are discussing about SMF some weeks ago and take this choice... anyway SMF license is not GNU compliant! :/
<l3on> *were and *took -.-
<l3on> damn keyboard :P
<l3on> anyway... we are a light theme for moin if you're interesting
<l3on> *have DAMN
<Ronnie> l3on: whats the difference with the light moin theme on wiki.ubuntu.com?
<l3on> Take a look here → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax?action=theme&theme=light
<l3on> or browse the wiki adding the "?action=theme&theme=light" at the end of URL
<Ronnie> l3on: looks very good, is there a branch for it in LP?
<l3on> yes, but it's still in progress, anyway the branch is:
<l3on> lp:~ubuntu-it-wiki/wiki-ubuntu-it/wiki-repo
<l3on> we are going to commit last changes in the next days and then we'll set it as the default theme in the wiki config
<l3on> But I think is complete 90%
<l3on> or more :)
 * YoBoY wish his team will have also people to work on a new theme one day :]
<Ronnie> l3on: great, this makes it much easier for our loco.
<l3on> yeah Ronnie... I'll blog it in the next days, when it'll be ready :)
<l3on> so, touch in contact or just see how the bzr branch evolves :)
<Ronnie> l3on: i think we will move the menu one 'level' down. Our idea is to have 2 menu's (main - orange) and (sub - gret with rounded corners) which are shared between all apps (wiki, planet, forum, www etc). the 3th level menu should be for the app itself.
<Ronnie> l3on: thx
<l3on> keep in touch/contact I mean :)
<l3on> you're welcome ... :)
<l3on> I know.. But we had some problems with that kind of layout... so we turned in:
<l3on> FIRST_MENU (orange) → Link of the current website
<l3on> SECN_MENU (sub_menu) → Link for the app/website
<l3on> just two, to navigate the other community websites we added link on the top right of header
<l3on> just as w.u.com does
<Ronnie> yea, i saw that 'top' links, its kinda nice
<l3on> thanks :)
<l3on> Ronnie, I'm going.. see you
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-15
<jose> daker: ping
<daker> jose: pong
<jose> daker: hey, the LTP is kinda... broken? when I try to add a venue and select 'South America' as continent, it auto-fills everything with a place in Tokyo
<daker> jose: really...
<daker> jose: i see what you mean
<jose> :)
<daker> you are supposed to drag the marker
<daker> to the place you want & it will autofill the others fields
<jose> hmm, but what happens in case I don't want to add an address
<daker> not sure what will happen
#ubuntu-website 2014-10-15
<rpadovani> mhall119, what a wonderful page :P http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Header/
#ubuntu-website 2014-10-16
<mhall119> rpadovani: talk to Kaleo or t1mp about that empty docs page, I just publish what's in the -doc package
<rpadovani> mhall119, ok thanks
#ubuntu-website 2018-10-19
<hyperizedHB> hrnz: wow, thanks !!!!
<hyperizedHB> mwilson: If I knew all of the inner-workings of LS, then I wouldn't be here asking for assistance with a "Hello World" for rule creation. If you needed somebody to take your rage out on for the day, you could have just said so.
<hyperizedHB> Hi again blacklight-mob o/
